# Maxspect Gyre 300 Series released and for sale



## Zeus. (23 Nov 2018)

Hi All

Just got the E-mail/NEWS

The New Maxspect gyre 300 Series will be officially launched over the weekend the first shipment of these super quiet gyes will be arriving early December with pre orders being taken from retailers now.






New features are as follows:



*SINE WAVE* motor technology allowing the 300 series to run at *near silent levels*.

Improved motor / magnet design and cable positioning.

*New Flow Director* attachment that enhances water flow direction allowing more precision within the aquarium. The attachment also shields the cages and rotors from light slowing down algae growth and therefore reducing maintenance time. Another feature of the flow director is the gyre can be positioned closer to the surface improving surface agitation without creating vortices.

Easier to adjust flow cages.

Improved App with new custom wave mode.

Smaller footprint within the aquarium.





XF330 For sale for £379 at Charter house aquatics for double pump and controller Mines on its way 

Been waiting for this for a while


----------



## Andrew Butler (23 Nov 2018)

Zeus. said:


> the first shipment of these super quiet gyes will be arriving early December


is that this year?  about bloody time, how long have you been waiting now? Maxspect are awful for release dates as you now know.


Zeus. said:


> XF330 For sale for £379


You know it's 10% off there today with a code don't you?!?


----------



## Zeus. (23 Nov 2018)

Andrew Butler said:


> You know it's 10% off there today with a code don't you?!?



Well thought it applied automatically but I had just recieved the e-mail about the coupon 

checked the T&C and 14days so sent email to cancel order and ordered another double for £341. E-mails was running very slow today with it being Black Friday as well which didnt help, plus was busy at the time too 
Just did the repeat order and got the invoice from Charterhouse within a few mins, the other took some time


----------



## Lee iley (23 Nov 2018)

Is this just like a power head?


----------



## DutchMuch (23 Nov 2018)

Lee iley said:


> Is this just like a power head?


yea i never saw a use for one of these  

then again im only running a 40b rn


----------



## Lee iley (23 Nov 2018)

Cheers dutchmuch


----------



## Andrew Butler (23 Nov 2018)

Zeus. said:


> Well thought it applied automatically


 You would have been a bit upset if you hadn't realised.



Lee iley said:


> Is this just like a power head?


It's not just like a powerhead; no.
A powerhead has a targeted flow that is just aimed in one direction.
The Maxspect Gyre creates a gyre or circular motion within itself that will have a knock on effect to the flow in the aquarium. You can also aim it along with reversing it which can help.
Not the best explanation but I think it makes sense?!


----------



## Zeus. (25 Nov 2018)

Andrew Butler said:


> is that this year?  about bloody time, how long have you been waiting now? Maxspect are awful for release dates as you now know.



Well I thought they wasn't too bad TBH, after all they did inform me that they was working on a new model which would be better than the 200 series, I was about to order them too. They did say Sept initial which became Oct and so on, but it was a new model and they always said hopefully out for... 


CharterHouse Aquatics sorted out my multiple orders No Problem, even offered to add the Black Friday' discount to my first two orders until they realised I had another with the discount.  I had ordered three XF330 as it happens 
Refunds all sorted as well to Paypal and Credit cards. 
Just waiting for delivery 




hopefully I will get it sooner than Xmas eve, dont think wife will be to happy me fitting them then


----------



## Zeus. (20 Dec 2018)

Arrived last night so did a sink test



Unpacking Vid



Set the time on the controller last night and after a little play the power was off all day and the time was still correct after being off for about 20hrs
( I do say I got the XF350 in the vid but it actually have the XF330 x2 )


----------



## Mark bowen (19 Jan 2019)

That will move a lot of water


----------



## Madhav (14 Jan 2020)

I think you had for long enough.... how do you rate the performance?
Worth a try?


----------



## Zeus. (14 Jan 2020)

Performance it great esp with the controller.

I did have an issue *Here*, Maxspect sorted it with a replacement controller supper quick, but then just before Xmas that started to play up but not as bad, Maxspect sent another controller super quick again. But before I had chance to fit it I noticed there was a firmware update to V2.3 - flashed it and the controller has been fine since (did it on friday) so I have a spare controller (or two).

Do intend fitting the first controller again with the latest firmware to see if it solves the issue also - just haven't had the time.

Are they worth it it - I would say YES


----------



## Steve42 (12 Sep 2020)

wondering about getting the xf330, anyone know of any discount codes at the moment? Thanks


----------



## hypnogogia (12 Sep 2020)

@Zeus.  what’s the range of control for flow rate on the pump.  I can only find I formation on maximum flow rate, but keen to k wo what the minimum setting is.


----------



## Zeus. (12 Sep 2020)

hypnogogia said:


> @Zeus.  what’s the range of control for flow rate on the pump.  I can only find I formation on maximum flow rate, but keen to k wo what the minimum setting is.



Flow rate 100% to -100% in 10% steps via controller, so flow can go both ways and can be set at 'Zero' - Zero is great as at night I have one on at a time on low for few hours and cleanup crew do their work and any leaves fall off too  rarely clean them myself


----------



## chrisfraser05 (13 Sep 2020)

what do you reckon the smallest tank one of these could go in is? 

Thinking about getting one that i can then move when i upgrade again later.


----------



## Zeus. (13 Sep 2020)

Well I really have mine on 100% x2 speeds, only when I'm turkey blasting the substrate so it holds the detritus on suspension longer whilst the filter gets it out





gets quite dense at times

From




to



Leave it for hour or two with gyres on high, then Big WC and clean the filter media.

As for what size of tank well with them having a controller with 10% steps on speed I cant see there being a real lower limit, if it fits it will be fine. works great for room divider tank as you can all the turnover you want with all the output at one end off the tank



max I have them during photo period is 50% and 30% both forwards with changing every 5 mins, night time much lower with one being off for hours


----------



## hypnogogia (18 Sep 2020)

Bought one of these.  Great, quiet pump, but completely not intuitive to programme, and manual is awful.


----------

